# Skiing in Sierra Nevada



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

We had a day skiing up in the Sierra Nevada last Friday for the first time, and were really really impressed! :clap2:To have such a good ski resort within a couple of hours drive is just fantastic, and as the sun was shining and the snow perfect, we will be keen to get up there again. However, it was very very busy, and we have heard tell that it gets painfully busy at weekends, and as the kids don't get time off during the week, we will be forced to go on a Saturday or Sunday. 

So, has anyone stayed up there overnight and if so could they recommend anywhere to stay? If we make a weekend of it, we can be up and on the slopes before the crowds arrive.

People boast that you can ski in the morning and be on the beach in the afternoon, but by the time you've queued for your ski pass and then paid up your 41 euros, there's no way I'd be winging my way back to the coast in a hurry!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

lynn said:


> We had a day skiing up in the Sierra Nevada last Friday for the first time, and were really really impressed! :clap2:To have such a good ski resort within a couple of hours drive is just fantastic, and as the sun was shining and the snow perfect, we will be keen to get up there again. However, it was very very busy, and we have heard tell that it gets painfully busy at weekends, and as the kids don't get time off during the week, we will be forced to go on a Saturday or Sunday.
> 
> So, has anyone stayed up there overnight and if so could they recommend anywhere to stay? If we make a weekend of it, we can be up and on the slopes before the crowds arrive.
> 
> People boast that you can ski in the morning and be on the beach in the afternoon, but by the time you've queued for your ski pass and then paid up your 41 euros, there's no way I'd be winging my way back to the coast in a hurry!


My son and daughter-in-law broke with their usual habit of skiing in New England each year to try the Sierra Nevada last February. They stayed in a comfortable small hotel in a village somewhere. They enjoyed it so much they're coming over next week to do the same again.
I'll try to SMS either son or daughter-in-law to ascertain exactly where they stayed. It took them about two hours to get to wherever it was by car from their house near here.
I'd like to know too as it sounded an ideal place to take the dog for a couple of days of good walking in late spring.


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

mrypg9 said:


> My son and daughter-in-law broke with their usual habit of skiing in New England each year to try the Sierra Nevada last February. They stayed in a comfortable small hotel in a village somewhere. They enjoyed it so much they're coming over next week to do the same again.
> I'll try to SMS either son or daughter-in-law to ascertain exactly where they stayed. It took them about two hours to get to wherever it was by car from their house near here.
> I'd like to know too as it sounded an ideal place to take the dog for a couple of days of good walking in late spring.


Thanks mrypg9, 

I was talking to another mum at school who had been up there on Saturday and said it was absolutely busting at the seams. She had been trying to get accommodation last minute and there was no room at the inn!


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

lynn said:


> Thanks mrypg9,
> 
> I was talking to another mum at school who had been up there on Saturday and said it was absolutely busting at the seams. She had been trying to get accommodation last minute and there was no room at the inn!


 Just got a reply....Last year they stayed in Guerra Sierra but this year they're staying at the Hotel Abades Nevada Palace on the outskirts of Granada.
Hope that's helpful


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm not sure whether my son has spelt the name of the village incorrectly - it could be Guejar Sierra.


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

mrypg9 said:


> I'm not sure whether my son has spelt the name of the village incorrectly - it could be Guejar Sierra.


Found it! Looks great, but seems to be full every weekend in February


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

lynn said:


> Found it! Looks great, but seems to be full every weekend in February


That's unfortunate... I didn't like the look of the Granada hotel, though. Too new and shiny. I prefer smaller, older (but luxurious) places.


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

mrypg9 said:


> That's unfortunate... I didn't like the look of the Granada hotel, though. Too new and shiny. I prefer smaller, older (but luxurious) places.


To be honest, once I've had a full days skiing I don't really care where I sleep! The trouble with the Sierra Nevada for skiing is getting in and out of the resort. The car park gets filled quickly, and the queues to get up and down the mountain can get horrendous so I have heard. Still, can't really complain when you have such a wonderful facility within easy reach. This was one of the attractions of moving to the Costa del Sol for us. When we lived in the UK we drove to the Alps twice a season, carting all our gear with us. It was such a trek and a costly holiday with three kids. 

I suppose we could drive to Andorra in about the same time it used to take us to get to the Alps from the UK. Anyone done that??


----------

